# My R5 vwd ltd.



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

Finished her up in March, hope you like the pics.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nice bike! What are the specs and weight?


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks Donn12! Here are the specs on my bike. Since I took these pictures though I've changed the seatpost out. I need a bit less set back and the Dorico seat post was also rubbing my thighs. I changed it out to an ENVE zero setback which is really a 5mm and works out nicely. I did have it painted gloss black to match the R5.

Weight: 6.58 kg

Gearing: DA Di2 9070/11-28 wired internal with internal battery.

Rings: Praxis 52/36

Pedals DA 9000

Wheels: Zipp 202 FCCC mounted with Vittoria Open Corsa's

Cages: Arundel Mandible

Brakes: eebrakes

Post/Stem/Bars: 3T ltd ARX(100mm), ENVE, Tornova 42 c-c

With new post:


----------



## tangerineowl (Sep 1, 2012)

very nice.

Some cyan shoes might top it off


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks tangerineowl! I'll keep it in mind.


----------



## Sisniega (Jun 17, 2011)

rmerka said:


> Thanks Donn12! Here are the specs on my bike. Since I took these pictures though I've changed the seatpost out. I need a bit less set back and the Dorico seat post was also rubbing my thighs. I changed it out to an ENVE zero setback which is really a 5mm and works out nicely. I did have it painted gloss black to match the R5.
> 
> Weight: 6.58 kg
> 
> Gearing: DA Di2 9070/11-28 wired internal with internal battery.



do you drill your frame ? I have a r5 too but I install the cables external


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

I had the unnecessary cable stops removed and holes put in place (re-inforced) where the old stop were. Had it done at Ruckus Composites in Portland, OR. They also filled the BB where the cable guide was and made an access hole in the BB shell.


----------



## primov8 (Dec 16, 2012)

No longer a cervelo owner, but I still appreciate great looking builds and this R5 is one of my favorites to date. The custom, yet subtle mods is what I like most. Definitely, a well thought out build.


----------

